# Please help! Progynova dosage?



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, can anyone help me!!

I have just realised I have been taking the wrong dosage of Progynova for the last month!! What an idiot.

I thought I had to take a 2mg tablet 3 times a day.. but I actually should have been taking TWO 2mg tablets 3 times a day.  I am going for my scan at 2pm today and that was supposed to confirm ET on Thursday.  I am furious with myself.  Can anyone tell me what their dosage is as I am so afraid they are going to tell me I have completely messed up my whole cycle and will have to start again.


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure how much help it will be, dosages will be different depending. i'm take one tablet 4 times a day (it was 3 at the beginning but they increased it at my first scan). the tablets are 2mg ones.

you haven't necessarily messed up. don't fret until you've spoken to the clinic and had your scan. if you're not quite there lining-wise they can always postpone ET a couple days, increase your dose and scan you again.


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

RosyPie - thank you so much for responding - your dose wasn't that much more than what I have been taking.  This is quite possibly the most panic stricken day of my entire life.  I am gutted for being so stupid.  I can only hope that I have not ruined my chances completely.

thank you again.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning  

  Please try not to worry sweetie. I too had a similar problem.. I was meant to take x4 2mg tablets daily but the clinic had given me the wrong pills!!! They gave me 1mg Tablets instead of 2mg.. I too took these for about a month incorrectly obviously on my scan's my lining wasn't ready and they were going to cancel after 3 scans but I got home and just happened to realise the dose on the packet so called them and they just told me to take 8 tablets a day for another 2 weeks which then my lining increased and FET finally went ahead. 

Good Luck for your FET.x


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jomag

I maybe wrong but I doubt if you would be taking 3x2x2 lots a day as I've had my et as u no and in total i am on 8mg 4 x 2mg tabs. That would mean your takin` 12 mg` before u've even had ur et (u normally increase just days after ur scan and before et.

Let me no how the scan goes..... but don't panic    if ur wrong surely all it will do is delay ur et      

Luv trin
x


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh trinity I hope you are right!!!  I was in such a panic about this whole thing this morning (it has taken me 8 years to get to this stage so I am obsessed about getting my e/t this week")  I just looked at the letter once, saw the "2 tablets bit" and went into a complete spin.  Ofcourse, you could be right that I just didn't see the 2mg tablets - funny how 2 little letters could have saved me all this panic! I was in a rush out the door to get to work so I probably didnt study it enough.  12mg a day for a month does sound too much doesnt it!!!

Plllleeeeeeeassse let me not have messed this up.  2pm can't come quick enough.


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi I started on 2x 2mg tablets a day and 2 days before ET they told me to go up to 4 x 2mg a day plus 2x cyclogest pessaries. 
I'm sure they'll tell u at ur scan if ur lining is thick enough and if not they'll just tell u to up the dose for a few days.
If ur very worried you could also ring the hospital for peace of mind.
Good luck to you.
x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

it won't be any consolation but when i started my second set of meds, the utrogestan, i took the first lot orally by mistake (when it's supposed to be a pessary  ) silly me  

do let us know how you got on today


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Lovely Ladies
I just want to say a big thank you to you for responding.  This site really is a God send!

Thankfully, I went to the clinic today and it turns out I WAS on the right medication, the letter was actually wrong!  Phew... huge relief.  Bit of a silly and dangerous mistake on their part, but hey, I don't care because my prayers were answered and I am now scheduled for ET on Thursday.  Just have to hope now that my embies thaw ok.

Again, really appreciate your replies.  Here's sending lots of good luck your way  

Jo x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats great Jo, All the best for your cycle.xx


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jomag

That is great news.  Thank God you didn't follow their instructions!!!  

  Praying your little embies come thru the thawing process and you are soon joining us in the   gang.

Trin


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

yay! brilliant news!

fingers crossed for thursday


----------

